# Umik-1 availability



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello all....

Could someone inform me as to the availability of 
the Umik-1. Their website states they are on backorder
but I sent them an email inquiring how many are on backorder
and how long they estimate the time for delivery if I ordered
one today, but haven't received a reply.
I did look on this board but couldn't find recent info.
Any info on this product or the manufacturers?

Thanks so much.......


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you checked www.minidsp.com


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I just checked and this is what it said

NOTE: This product is currently out of stock. A new batch is expected to arrive end of January 2013. Orders will restart shipping in chronological orders.

Today is end of month so should be able to place order


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well,,,,
I'm unfortunately on the cheap.
MiniDSP looks pretty good, but I may need the cheapest
easiest. I thought that Umik-1 was pretty good since I 
wouldn't need a extra box, and could just plug the Umik-1
by USB.

I'm concerned that back orders means I would have to wait
weeks on those ahead of me and even then I could be placed
on back order waiting even more time.
I'm antsy.

I've looked at quite a few alternatives, but may have to be
open to suggestions......

I just spent about $60.00 on three DIY absorption screens
for primary and secondary reflections.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

UMIK-1 Shipments Status Update


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

JohnM
Muchisimas gracias!!
Thanks so much for the update!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monomer (Dec 3, 2006)

JackF999 said:


> ...MiniDSP looks pretty good, but I may need the cheapest
> easiest. I thought that Umik-1 was pretty good since I
> wouldn't need a extra box, and could just plug the Umik-1
> by USB...


Your response gives me the impression you might be confused as to what a miniDSP is/does. (I also sensed this from the other thread you started)

Even though I currently have an EMM-6 (mic) and USB pre-amp I'm using with REW, after reading a thread on the UMIK-1 here I decided to purchase a UMIK-1 and while on their website I came across their miniDSP. Out of curiosity I have spent sometime reading up on its uses... wow! I'm thinking about using one to individually EQ each my four subs. 

The UMIK-1 is just that, a USB microphone, which means you plug it into your laptop and can use it directly with the REW program, just connect the earphone output of your laptop to one of your reciever's inputs... that's it. 

However the miniDSP is a complete other kind of product. It is a box you can use as a mixer, cross-over or EQ/filter depending upon which programming (they're calling a "plug-in") you purchase and install... then you configure it to meet your own specific needs and situation... REW can calculate biquad values needed to use as an EQ in the plug-in advance versions, which is what I'm thinking of doing with it. At least this is according to my meager understanding of the miniDSP capabilities at this point in my learning curve.

In your case, the UMIK-1 is what you are looking for, nothing else... later once you decide to go beyond room treatments then you might become more interested in the capabilities of a miniDSP to help shape the output.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Umik-1 is on the way!!!


My shipment has cleared customs (no contraband) and
is in transit in the US. (Don't know what city)

Thanks to those who encouraged me to order.


----------



## watson b (Feb 18, 2013)

Despite a few reservations I ordered a UMIK-1 a few days ago. Anyone else have one on the way and know 1) how quick they are to ship and 2) if they are in stock?

I have an email in to them but it doesn't sound as if they are always quick to respond.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

watson b said:


> Despite a few reservations I ordered a UMIK-1 a few days ago. Anyone else have one on the way and know 1) how quick they are to ship and 2) if they are in stock?
> 
> I have an email in to them but it doesn't sound as if they are always quick to respond.



It would say it would depend the country etc where you live?


----------



## watson b (Feb 18, 2013)

Phillips,
I am in the US, but I was only considering whether it was currently available and their time to get it out of their door, not transit time. I didn't consider the destination would affect that.

If it is going to be a week or more for them to ship, I was considering cancelling and going with the calibrated UMM-6. I am torn between the additional expense of an SPL meter for the UMM-6 for SPL calibration versus having 90-degree calibrations plus some extension below 20Hz.


----------



## monomer (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll sell you my UMIK, for cheaper and you'll get it right away. I've owned it now just 1 week and 6 days and its never been out of the box yet... however I will be plugging it into my wife's laptop today and taking some measurements to compare against my EMM-6. Just PM me if you are interested.


----------



## watson b (Feb 18, 2013)

monomer said:


> I'll sell you my UMIK, for cheaper and you'll get it right away. I've owned it now just 1 week and 6 days and its never been out of the box yet... however I will be plugging it into my wife's laptop today and taking some measurements to compare against my EMM-6. Just PM me if you are interested.


Thanks, if there were an easy way to cancel the order I would have already done so. Sending an email and waiting for days for a reply does not seem like the best way to communicate nowadays.

One thing I don't need is two measurement mics (actually three, I already have a dbx Driverack mic). Paypal has been charged but the status has stayed at confirmed for several days. I'll may give it a few more days before I decide.


----------



## watson b (Feb 18, 2013)

monomer said:


> I'll sell you my UMIK, for cheaper and you'll get it right away. I've owned it now just 1 week and 6 days and its never been out of the box yet... however I will be plugging it into my wife's laptop today and taking some measurements to compare against my EMM-6. Just PM me if you are interested.


Thanks again for the offer, but I cancelled the order yesterday and ordered a UMM-6 from CSL. I can quit playing around with REW with a Guitar Hero mic (I know, that's really sad) and get some real measurements in a week or so.


----------



## ejh2854 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll steer clear of the debate the regarding pros/cons of which mic to choose... but FWIW I ordered a UMIK-1 on Saturday, 2/16 and it was on my Charlotte, NC doorstep on 2/21- the following Thursday.

Ed

.


----------



## signmastr (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm interested. Where's this debate?


----------

